# Now there’s another reason to take the little blue pill.



## Cycleops (6 Dec 2021)

Studies in the US have found if you take Sildenafil regularly it reduces the risk of developing Dementia by up to 69%:

https://mol.im/a/10280193

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-59546948


----------



## FishFright (6 Dec 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Studies in the US have found if you take Sildenafil regularly it reduces the risk of developing Dementia by up to 69%:
> 
> https://mol.im/a/10280193
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-59546948



It had to be 69% didn't it lol


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2021)




----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2021)

Hold the front page..... If I know this world at all then in a few months time it will be responsible for increasing penis cancer by 71%.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Dec 2021)

I think Cycleops is looking to get a rise out of us.


----------



## Stephenite (7 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I think Cycleops is looking to get a rise out of us.


He’s only bringing it to our attention.


----------



## kayakerles (7 Dec 2021)

That’s why I take it, darn Dementia. 😁


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Dec 2021)

OK - roll out the old joke about old men being given it in care home because it stops them falling out of bed!!!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2021)

The report in the BBC is a bit vague using words like 'may' and 'could' when discussing the benefits.

I'd rather wait until there was hard evidence...


----------



## DRM (8 Dec 2021)

Whatever you do, don’t take a laxative and viagra at the same time, you may find that you won’t know if you’re coming or going!


----------



## Colin Grigson (17 Dec 2021)

And at this time of year be careful not to leave them laying around - if Santa accidentally takes one he’ll never get back up the chimney


----------



## sheddy (17 Dec 2021)

Also available as eye drops.
Doesn’t do anything downstairs but it makes you look hard.


----------



## bruce1530 (17 Dec 2021)

Available in 50mg, 100mg and 200mg doses.

You can get it over the counter - but only if you take the 200....


----------



## cyberknight (17 Dec 2021)




----------

